# RFA - Rare Foods Australia



## System (17 October 2017)

Ocean Grown Abalone Ltd (OGA) have developed a unique method of greenlip abalone production from purpose built artificial abalone ranches (or abitats), called 'sea ranching'. Sea ranching involves a clean, green and sustainable model where juvenile greenlip abalone are grown with minimal environmental footprint, and without feed and power inputs.

The Company has established a 5,000 abitat ranch in Flinders Bay, Augusta, Western Australia. Harvesting at this Project has commenced with the first export sales of the greenlip mature abalone from September 2016 primarily for the individual quick frozen (IQF) meat market in Hong Kong.

Additionally, the Company plans to construct an Abalone Processing Facility at Flinders Bay, has obtained approvals for and commenced construction of a second 5,000 abitat sea ranching project at Flinders Bay with construction of approximately 1,960 abitats to date with all these abitats deployed in the ocean targeting high growth areas of the lease.

It is anticipated that OGA will list on the ASX during November 2017.

https://www.oceangrown.com.au


----------



## System (7 December 2021)

On December 7th, 2021, Ocean Grown Abalone Limited (OGA) changed its name and ASX code to Rare Foods Australia Limited (RFA).


----------



## qldfrog (7 December 2021)

anyone following? like the ideas as described above..but as investment...


----------



## omac (7 December 2021)

Only just found, interesting but the same old ag story - need for cap ex. and comes down to how good is management at executing / share holder orientated. Plenty of demand for sustainable seafood and oz has plenty of coast line and good reputation in agriculture (land and sea). quick comparisons for idea of potential returns: TGR is a good operator and is an ok investment (held - awaiting prawn scale), CSS less so (always been interested but no position - great product taste wise but execution to be proven). Is the best outcome is something akin to TGR if they are good at execution and manage capital well ? Abalone at least a premium product and proven market, so pricing power hopefully. also low MC so if well managed could generate decent return.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 December 2021)

Aimed mainly at the Chinese banquet market. How's that going recently?


----------



## qldfrog (8 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Aimed mainly at the Chinese banquet market. How's that going recently?



Banquets going good there but as to any Aussie branded product on the table: good luck indeed.
As a reprisal, we have decided to stop buying urea from China, after all,just piss...
That will teach them.
Irony of course


----------



## rhett27 (8 December 2021)

qldfrog said:


> anyone following? like the ideas as described above..but as investment...



Yes I've been following, like the idea good product, alot of room for expansion and further export very popular food


----------



## qldfrog (9 December 2021)

rhett27 said:


> Yes I've been following, like the idea good product, alot of room for expansion and further export very popular food



In Asia aka China so obviously a political risk for the business but they are not there yet😊


----------



## rhett27 (9 December 2021)

qldfrog said:


> In Asia aka China so obviously a political risk for the business but they are not there yet😊



Yes that's right but like the western rock lobster industry who exported mainly to China until they got the boot i hope they spend time looking  at other markets such as Singapore, Taiwan, Japan who are also big consumers, guess time will tell,but as you said they are not there yet


----------

